# Water & Steel



## zenman (Jan 6, 2002)

Water & Steel 2002

I noticed some information on Water and Steel had come up on another thread and I cannot remember where so I will post the info I have here for this year?s camp.

As of now the instructors will be:
Of course Datu Worden, Professor Leonard Trigg & Dr. Brett Jacques
Datu Worden usually has an unscheduled instructor or two or three show up throughout the camp.  

We are all failure with Datu Worden and what he does so I will move on the Professor Trigg & Dr. Jacques.

Professor Trigg ? LUCAYLUCAY, JKD, AMERICAN BOXING, LAMECO ? I first saw him and he looked like a very low key track coach complete with whistle and stop watch.  He has a very easy-going delivery with his voice, and moves almost lazily, which really fools you.  Even so, since he was at Water and Steel we knew this guy was serious business and he showed us how serious ? Have you ever been hit six times in six different spots from six different directions before you could blink?  Well the poor soul who volunteered to be his demo was he was so quick we had to ask Professor to repeat the demo about ten times (I think most of us got it after the third time but sometimes its fun to watch one of your friends get smacked around a little).  OK no one ever said we always had to be nice to our friend?s right?  

 Dr. Brett Jacques - STREET SOMBO - Dr. Brett, as he is known looks like a grappler and has knowledge of the body few understand because he is also a Naturopathic Physician (it?s a good thing he isn?t a Chiropractor).  The first class I took from Dr. Brett I learned new and interesting ways to beat people with furniture.  You see the Russians had many of their government employees assaulted while they were sitting behind their desks.  You know, telling people they had no food to give them or ?Congratulations Comrade you are going on vacation to the Gulag for the next 20 years?.  Therefore, they developed a whole branch of Sambo on using the desk or other office furniture as a weapon instead of a barrier or obstacle to place between you and your assailant.  It was lots of fun learning how to use a desk to take out your partner. http://www.americansambo.com/

The camp cost includes Room and Board 

Meals are large and hardy (you will need the energy), Instructors eat with the students so you get the opportunity to pump their brains some more during dinner or shoot the bull if you wish.

A typical day at camp would go as follows (forgive me if the time is off a bit I am going from memory):

7 ? 7:30  Qi gong
7:30 ? 8:30 Breakfast
8:30 ? 12:00  Training sessions with Datus Worden and Dr. Jaques
12:00 ? 1:30 Lunch
1:30 ? 6:00 Training sessions with Datu Worden, Dr. Jaques & Professor Trigg
6 ? 7:30 dinner & Guest Lecture
7:30 - ? Training

During afternoon brakes and at dinner massage therapists are present, for a nominal fee, they will wring the lactic acid from your muscles for five minutes or more if you wish.

So, as you see for the cost of the camp, you get quite a bit of training.  This is no exaggeration when I say I have been training until 11:00pm and left while some people were still going at it!


----------



## Bob (Jan 6, 2002)

I would also like to add something about Dr.Brett, he has a very good FMA knowledge base and has incorporated the entries from FMA with his Sambo, so no one feels lost. He always has something new to add to everyones repertoire.  And for us knife guys he has some very interesting ideas on this topic too!!!!!!

Overall the camps are filled with a great amount of knowledge from a variety of martial arts as well as meeting a lot of nice people. 

Bob


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 6, 2002)

Water & Steel:

Not to mention the after hours stories and lies. The practice sessions lead by the Team Wortac guys between and after seminars. People from all over the world! I have met Practitioners from Canada, Australia, Africa, and all over the US, including some famous! All becoming brothers before camp is over! Everybody has something to add! Along the shores of the Puget Sound with free food and sleeping quarters!  been averaging at least 40 hours of training in the long weekend! I have been to five Water and Steel camps and anxiously awaiting the next one!

Pappy Geo


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 6, 2002)

looking forward to my 4th year also,and to seeing you guys again.
beau robinson


----------



## Don Rearic (Jan 6, 2002)

Beau,

My old friend, _The Tidal Wave._

Good seeing you!

D


----------



## no fefe (Jan 7, 2002)

I agree the camp has been and is always a lot of fun.
I think Prof. Trigg surprised a lot of people with his quickness especially if you have not seen him before.  For those of us who have I think part of the fun of seeing him again is seeing the expression on others peoples faces when demonstrates the technique.

Dr. Brett Jacques does indeed cross reference the Sombo with Filipino Arts as we as Silat.  Which makes it quite useful in blending it into your art.  The use of table and chairs was indeed a lot of fun.  

Another thing is that Datu will have items for sale such as videos, knives, training knives, sticks, last year 'Progressive' brought in some excellent training knives and sticks made of kamagong wood I believe.  He also had some nice padded sticks. 


RK


----------



## Don Rearic (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zenman _
> *Dr. Brett Jacques - STREET SOMBO - The first class I took from Dr. Brett I learned new and interesting ways to beat people with furniture. You see the Russians had many of their government employees assaulted while they were sitting behind their desks.  You know, telling people they had no food to give them or?
> 
> Congratulations Comrade you are going on vacation to the Gulag for the next 20 years? Therefore, they developed a whole branch of Sambo on using the desk or other office furniture as a weapon instead of a barrier or obstacle to place between you and your assailant.  It was lots of fun learning how to use a desk to take out your partner. http://www.americansambo.com/
> *



Zenman,

Part of that reminds me of a great quote:



> *"You can't get good chinese takeout in China and cuban cigars are rationed in Cuba. That's all you need to know about communism." - P.J. ORourke*




Toilet paper rationing...hmm...I would imagine some people were pretty upset over there at times!

That's very "real world" and excellent stuff to know, for everyone. World War Two Close Combat Pioneers like Capt. Fairbairn and Col. Applegate advised a chair or stool ["Lion Tamer Tech."  ] to be grabbed and used if at all possible against knife wielding assailants in particular. Works for other people too. Hard to defend against three, thrusting weapons at once. Confuses the computer. Very effective.


----------



## Mao (Jan 8, 2002)

I have some tapes of Kellys, "connecting the systems", "sibat", and others. He always manages to add some extra footage on the tapes. I have seen Dr. Bret on them and would love to see more. Leonard Trigg is,..........well................HUGE, and seems to move very well for a large man or any other size for that matter.  I would like to make it back up to Wa. and the Puget Sound area, it's beautiful, and train with Kelly and the others. If for no other reason than the salmon I've heard about.   
 Whoops, can I say that, I'm on the Board of the IMAF,inc., what am I thinking?  Actually I still think that it would be nice if all the "players" could come together.  I am glad for the fact that I am with the IMAF,inc. as I have great respect for the integrity of our group and Dr.  Shea.  I am also glad for the fact that I can still be friends with Kelly Worden and Tim Hartman, who both represent different organizations. Perhaps there will never be one big group, but we can still play together and remain brothers, Eh?  ( the "eh? is for any Canadians in the house)


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 8, 2002)

Mao:

We haven't met but Kelly has told me enough about you for me to feel comfortable about offering you a Puget sound Salmon trip! if you do make it out here to train with us!  July or August would be good months. if you came in late August you could fish, train and wrap up at Water & Steel. I have the boat and all the equipment and you will be welcome!

 Geo 

Captain of the fish catching "Fisher Hawk"


----------



## Mao (Jan 9, 2002)

Wow! That soudns very tempting. I will absolutley keep this in mind as Aug. approaches. Thank you. By the way, can Leonard Trigg just frighten the fish into jumping in  the boat?


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jan 9, 2002)

Professor Trigg is a quiet, unpretentious, polite giant of a man. Master of Stealth! Because his fire can be lit and you don't even know till it is too late.  For his size he can move extremely fast! He is a very-very nice person and an absolute pleasure being around him and learning from him. But his size alone is rather intimidating!

Pappy Geo

I was serious about taking you salmon fishing! Normaly I catch a lot of salmon each year and usually provide wild chinook salmon for Water & Steel dining. sometimes I smoke a little too.
(I meant the salmon)

Captain Geo


----------



## Mao (Jan 9, 2002)

I've never been salmon fishing. I'd love to go. I have a question, when you smoke salmon how do you roll them up?   
I noticed on the tape that Leonard Trigg seemed rather soft spoken.


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 9, 2002)

sometimes i smoke a little too,lol. now thats funny!


----------

